

Google invests in spacex - anoopmunshi
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/19/google-said-in-talks-to-invest-in-spacex-at-10bn-valuation/

======
cryptoz
Clickbait HN title; article title is "Google said to be in talks to
invest...".

Google _said_ to be _in talks_ is at least two very large steps removed from
what the HN title says.

